# Choosing the epson 1100/Ricoh 3300/Ricoh 7000



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I have been doing vinyl for about 3 months, but have been very interested in sublimation. Which printer do you like the best epson 1100, ricoh 3300, ricoh 7000. And if possible can someone tell me a few pros and cons to the printers? Thanks everyone for any info...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

tyetshirt said:


> I have been doing vinyl for about 3 months, but have been very interested in sublimation. Which printer do you like the best epson 1100, ricoh 3300, ricoh 7000. And if possible can someone tell me a few pros and cons to the printers? Thanks everyone for any info...


 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t176950.html#post1047905


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Man I was so sold on the Ricoh from looking at the Conde site, but seem like I'll be going with the Epson. 

So can anyone recommend where to get my ink and what kind(of course I know dye sub ink)..I've seen sublijet and other types..Also is it best to get a ciss


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

tyetshirt said:


> Man I was so sold on the Ricoh from looking at the Conde site, but seem like I'll be going with the Epson.
> 
> So can anyone recommend where to get my ink and what kind(of course I know dye sub ink)..I've seen sublijet and other types..Also is it best to get a ciss


If you are new to sublimation you need to bite the bullet at the beginning and select a vendor who will hold your hand during the learning phase. Sublimation is half art and half science. You need a company that will match a printer, paper, ink, profile to the things you want to create. Johnson Plastics and Conde both post a lot on this forum. 

I would also start by selecting a system with the least number of things that can go wrong so you eliminate some of the common headaches. I would buy the expensive cartrdiges for your first attempt and if it something you really want to do look into a CIS. CIS can be a nightmare. In many case you will waste more ink trying to print than you do on products. 

There are enough issues learning dye sub without extra headaches.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> If you are new to sublimation you need to bite the bullet at the beginning and select a vendor who will hold your hand during the learning phase. Sublimation is half art and half science. You need a company that will match a printer, paper, ink, profile to the things you want to create. Johnson Plastics and Conde both post a lot on this forum.
> 
> I would also start by selecting a system with the least number of things that can go wrong so you eliminate some of the common headaches. I would buy the expensive cartrdiges for your first attempt and if it something you really want to do look into a CIS. CIS can be a nightmare. In many case you will waste more ink trying to print than you do on products.
> 
> There are enough issues learning dye sub without extra headaches.


What you are describing is not possible for the WF1100. (Which the OP is asking about)

SG does not offer WF1100 prefilled carts, even if they did, for the desktop Epson printers where they do have prefilled (non-refillable) carts ... cost per page is $5 - $6 per 8x10 fully printed, for a tshirt size graphic like 11 x 17 this is $10 - $12 per transfer. But still a moot point since the WF1100 carts are not made and not available.

For the Epson 1400 where the prefilled carts are available the printer cost is $299 + 6 carts ($82 x 6) = $791. This is of course no paper, or other supplies.

The above is Conde prices on the prefilled carts. If you buy a starter system bundle it is $2395 for the 1400 and $2339 for the WF1100.

So the only "official" cart option for Epson tabloid desktop is the 1400 so bare min is $791, that seems to me to be way too much money to see if you like to sublimate or not. Best option to test the waters is to buy transfers outsourced assuming you have a heat press already.

The WF30 is cheaper, however, it is not a good tshirt printer due to 8 x 1/2 x 14 limitation.

If you cost out the 1400 (printer + prefilled non-refillable carts) at $791 and then you compare a WF1100 ($179 if not on sale) and the CIS plus bags that comes to $560 (4 inks bags) + $109 (CIS) + $179 (Printer) = $848

Sawgrass Technologies - ArTanium UV+ Sublimation Inks for Epson WorkForce 1100

But the real difference is that the extra $57 dollars for the WF1100 means you get 110 mL of ink per color vs. 11 mL of ink per color in the 1400 prefilled carts or _10x as much ink_. No brainer here.

As for Johnson Plastics their new catalog the only "desktop" Epson printer offered now is **24 inch** Epson 7700. They never offered online the WF1100 ... only the 1400, and now even that is gone. Could be they still have a few 1400's left over but that is not a good choice, the WF1100 is a much better value.

The other options to CIS is to use refillable carts and bulk inks, however, SG nor any of the "cartel" members offer that option. Refillable carts if filled correctly are a very reliable way to print.

So while hand holding certainly is a good thing, you cannot get other more affordable or more reliable options thru the cartel, you have to go outside the cartel unless you are willing to settle with their "canned" solutions. And then you also have to push back on the high pressure Ricoh sales pitches as well.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else, but I bought a used Ricoh 3300 a year ago and absolutely LOOOOVE it, never had one problem with it, buy all my supplies from Conde, and in fact I am just about to buy the 7000.


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

The GX7000 teamed with the "snake brand ink" ink version of sublimation ink in bulk using refillable carts and chip resetter might be the far more economical/affordable way to go with limited risks. It will cost you a tad more to start up but then you get maybe 18 times the amount of ink then the SG approach at a fraction of the cost. Have not heard too many bad things about the snake ink damaging heads. I have gone through about 10 epsons from the 1280 to the 4880 in 15 years using SG controlled inks destroying heads so im not a real SG enthusiast and currently testing out the Ricoh. It seems to be more of a problem with what you put in the gas tank then the brand of car you buy. Two years from now after the cartel patent is up then you will see a flood of good priced bulk ink on the market for any printer width as well as prefilled carts being cheaper if you prefer the higher priced way to go since you are paying for carts and chips everytime but still 110 cart is way way too high and is legal highway robbery. But folks are willing to pay it i guess so we have become enablers. Unfortunantly just not enough research data on ink options at the moment with everyone in fear of being taken out by SG so everyone has to do their own homework to find quality ink at a good price.... we are in the speak easy times till prohibition expires! LOL Best to learn about inks real fast and make sure you keep your printer warranties up as it's not a question of will my heads clog but more of when.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I would like to do this in house as I would like to setup at various events and offer some custom products. I'm so confused on what is good and what is not. If I can get the Ricoh e3300 system and it'll last for at least a year, that would satisfy me. But if I had no other option but to outsource my transfers, what's a good company with good prices?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You answered your own question. If you can get a return on your investment with Ricoh 3300 in a year than you are set. If it last more than a year than it is a bonus to you. If not it is under warranty. There really is not the perfect solution in the desktop market. You just have to weigh your options based on the information available.

It sounds like you are making an informed decision and a good one for your particular needs. Jump in and enjoy the fun!


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok thanks...
Is there anyone that can tell me how long there Ricoh system lasted and how often did you print?


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok so I have found a sublimation ink supplier which is not SG and it's for the Epson 1100..do you think that system would work?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

tyetshirt said:


> Ok so I have found a sublimation ink supplier which is not SG and it's for the Epson 1100..do you think that system would work?


If you are new to this process and going to buy bits and pieces on the cheap you would be better off sending me $500 and forgetting dye sublimation. You would be money ahead. To succeed at dye sublimation takes time, money and experience. Without a vendor holding your hand your odds of creating professional results are greatly reduced. 

Once you gain the experience and knowledge it makes it much easier to figure out how to reduce cost.


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't know anything about the epson 1100. I would guess it would be fine. You mentioned using it at events which might indicate kiosk or fairs, etc., so the important question to ask yourself and others is how fast does the printer print for the size of images you want to work with? After you concider the scanner or image capture part and then the transfer making time you also need a printer that will print the image fast as well since all these areas take time including the sale itself and you might have several customers in line waiting so you want something fast.


----------



## slowpoke (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a Ricoh 3300 and the ink waste unit is full. I have one ordered but need to use the printer today. Does anyone know how to fool the system untill a get the new one?

I have no problems other than this with this system, well pleased.

slowpoke


----------



## beachhut (Nov 6, 2011)

good info thx


----------



## beachhut (Nov 6, 2011)

will the epson 4000 do a good job for sub..thx


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh goodness I'm losing my mind trying to figure out what system to purchase..I see on the Conde site under the client image gallery a lot of products produced are with the Epson wf 1100, but man the cartridges are expensive. I like the Ricoh e3300 setup and the prices are ok for the ink, but I see so many issues. 

And thanks for the help and advice already given, but I'm still lost....


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

tyetshirt said:


> Oh goodness I'm losing my mind trying to figure out what system to purchase..I see on the Conde site under the client image gallery a lot of products produced are with the Epson wf 1100, but man the cartridges are expensive. I like the Ricoh e3300 setup and the prices are ok for the ink, but I see so many issues.
> 
> And thanks for the help and advice already given, but I'm still lost....


It's the _initial_ purchase of the WF1100 "bags" that is more expensive. However, the amount of inks in the WF1100 "bags" are more volume qnty than in the 3300 carts. So you end up with more ink and capable of more pages printed with the WF1100 for the higher purchase price. 

The cost per print is basically a "wash". Eventually you will still need to reorder Ricoh 3300 carts, and that will occur sooner than if you paid more _initially_ for the WF1100 "bags".


----------



## lotsadogs (May 4, 2008)

I had a Ricoh printer with sawgrass inks;  it died (conde said dead motherboard, but I think the printhead was destroyed by the cartridge) just after the warranty was up. Apparently this is a fairly common event with these printers. I'll certainly never buy another one!

As for ink, I am using  Gercutter ink in an Epson Workforce 30, and it works great! It is available from Amazon for only $67 for five 100ml botttles, the easy to use CISS is only $34. I just ordered an Epson Workforce 1100 and CIS, and am trying out another type of ink from Amazon which does not require a color profile (was made to match Epson's profile, and is even less expensive. Will post info when available.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lotsadogs said:


> I had a Ricoh printer with sawgrass inks;  it died (conde said dead motherboard, but I think the printhead was destroyed by the cartridge) just after the warranty was up. Apparently this is a fairly common event with these printers. I'll certainly never buy another one!
> 
> As for ink, I am using  Gercutter ink in an Epson Workforce 30, and it works great! It is available from Amazon for only $67 for five 100ml botttles, the easy to use CISS is only $34. I just ordered an Epson Workforce 1100 and CIS, and am trying out another type of ink from Amazon which does not require a color profile (was made to match Epson's profile, and is even less expensive. Will post info when available.


_All_ sublimation inks require profiles, if an ink vendor makes that claim they are talking BS. If you are happy with the Gercutter inks in the WF30 then the WF1100 is very close colorwise.


----------



## lotsadogs (May 4, 2008)

It does use a profile, it is epson's profile


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lotsadogs said:


> It does use a profile, it is epson's profile


Epson does not make sublimation profiles, you are being lied to.  Epsons profiles are for Epsons inks.

FYI

http://estore.lawsonsp.com/browsepr...rrection)-for-Epson-Sublimation-Printers.HTML

http://laserreproductions.com/article_profiles.htm


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

lotsadogs said:


> I had a Ricoh printer with sawgrass inks;  it died (conde said dead motherboard, but I think the printhead was destroyed by the cartridge) just after the warranty was up. Apparently this is a fairly common event with these printers. I'll certainly never buy another one!
> 
> As for ink, I am using  Gercutter ink in an Epson Workforce 30, and it works great! It is available from Amazon for only $67 for five 100ml botttles, the easy to use CISS is only $34. I just ordered an Epson Workforce 1100 and CIS, and am trying out another type of ink from Amazon which does not require a color profile (was made to match Epson's profile, and is even less expensive. Will post info when available.


do you have a profile for the Gercutter ink?


----------

